# duck/goose hunting



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Could anyone be so kind to tell me when the duck and goose seasons are? I am unable to access the ODNR site from work - but they'll let me get on this site -- figures.

thanks in advance!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

2007-2008 Duck, Coot, Merganser and Canvasback
NORTH ZONE
Oct. 20 - Dec. 9
Dec. 22 - Dec. 30

SOUTH ZONE
Oct. 20 - Nov. 4
Dec. 15 - Jan. 27


Canada Geese

LAKE ERIE ZONE
Oct. 20 - Nov. 4
Dec. 8 - Dec. 31

NORTH ZONE
Oct. 20 - Dec. 2
Dec. 22 - Jan. 6

SOUTH ZONE
Oct. 20 - Nov. 4
Dec. 15 - Jan. 27


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info - I noticed you have a chessie - been considering one myself. Do you find that they have a temperment toward strangers? Also, do you know of any good breeders in Ohio? Thanks again


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

THEsportsMAN said:


> Thanks for the info - I noticed you have a chessie - been considering one myself. Do you find that they have a temperment toward strangers? Also, do you know of any good breeders in Ohio? Thanks again


Hmmmm That is an interesting question about temperment. I guess you would have to know her to understand. Almost everyone that knows her would say she is a rabid beast from He**. My wife would prefer to say is just misunderstood. lol Due to where we lived when we got her and me being gone 24 hours at time at work. We did NOT want her to be social and meet and greet a stranger at the door at 2 am. Therefore we now have 135lb that carries around her fav stuffed animals, refuses to sleep anywhere other than beside my Wife,is the biggest baby I have ever seen.........until a stranger shows up. She has no problem what-so-ever letting you know that EVERYTHING belongs to her, that includes my truck,my garden and my Wife and Son. As long as you understand that and she stays between what is hers and you, everything is fine. If you ever attempt to get in between what is hers and her, she will kindly remind you. Her pup is the exact opposite,100 lbs of pure baby,loves kids will attempt to bluff you by acting like mom, but soon just gives up and will follow you around. As a breed they will always be self thinkers and never your robot-like Lab. They are strong both physically and mentally and a joy to own. What most people consider faults with the breed, are the only reasons why I have mine.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I have two labs and am in cotact with tons of them, and all are as different as people. Yet they only ones I have seen act like robots were hooked up to shock collars attached to "trainers"

The reason for his question and what you forgot to mention in your explanation of the breed(chessies) is that they were bred to be indifferent/aggressive toward stangers. They we chosen/bred by market hunters for there larger size and "one owner" mentality. Many stories have been passed down as to the fact that market hunters wanted a strong, dog with a great coat for severe weather retrieving, but they were also desired for gaurding the boats or barges so the owner could leave his keep in the watchful eye of the dog.

There are exceptions to all rules with any breed, but they all had an original purpose. That was the reason for selective breeding. Yet as American backyard breeding has proven that they can ruin anything.

There is my 2cents worth of history
Rob


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I did not mean to offend with my comment about Labs.So sorry if you took offense. When my Vizsla was getting to old to hunt, My wife and I started looking for a waterfowl dog. All of the Labs that we saw all hunted and acted the same. They were all well trained and with high levels of OB(all with collars). It just seemed like they did not have the free thinking attitude that we were looking for. When we started doing research on dogs we ran across the history of the Chesapeake and how they came to be. I am going to assume that if a person asked about a Chessie that they have done at least a little research and just not take my word as gospel. It took us several hundred miles driving all over the State,Several hours of research before we found a Breeder that we liked. It was over 5 months total time spent finding my dog. Yes the Chessie was a Market hunters dream,they were bred from Newfoundlands from a shipwreck outside of Maryland. I think if anyone read about how this breed could swim miles out into the ocean,in the worst of weather,100's of times a day they would be impressed to say the least. Every dog owner believes that their chosen breed is this or that compared to other breeds. Yes I have a "one owner" dog and yes she will remind you that the world is hers, I would not want her any other way.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I have nothing against any breed of dog, and will soon be helping on of my best friends find the right Chessie for him. His wife is convinced that all Lab, other than my Woody, are stupid, hyper, and not fit for her house. From a lot of the labs I have met, I understand her feelings exactly. Yet I see it as more bad breeding than bad dogs in general.

Like I said, I have two dog. Woody, my black dog who many on this board have met, is a great dog. He is smart, well mannered, loves hunting and fishing, and can be trusted alone since he was born. He has a soft mouth, was easy to train, and loves company(ask M.Magis ). His only downfall is that he get too excited to see other people and dogs. But, that is my fault. I lived alone, trained alone, and rarely took him around other dogs when he was young.

Shadow, our yellow, was adopted from a bad situation. We were the 3rd owner in a week, and he had no training at all. He can not be trusted alone, has been much harder to train(just obedience work) and will never see the woods. He lacks what I call "brainpower" to hunt with me. Yet he is sweet dog for my girlfriend to cuddle with. 

Dogs individual behaviors vary just as much as humans from what I see. They are shaped in many of the same ways also.

In time I plan to own about 30 more dogs of all breeds. But the woman in not reel fond of the idea of even a 3rd or 4th dog. 

Rob


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Stop in at shines bait shop & see 2 big ole Chessies behind the counter,
Friendly as can be as long as you keep on your side of the counter.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey there Wallyeye...you just reminded me of something.....I DID own a Lab once! That ole rescued Black lab my wife made me take in until you were good enough to take him off my hands. lol That was a close one, she was about to name him. lol How has your season been going on there?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i think your pup has more of a spinger attitude then a chessie, loud bark, no bite...


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

littleking said:


> i think your pup has more of a spinger attitude then a chessie, loud bark, no bite...


Dang littleking! You described my springer to a T!! His 9 years old, acts like he is 2, barks like you wouldn't believe, but will lick you to death!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I found that Lab a great home to live the rest of his days out in.
They just love him to no end.
The dog took right to her 6 year old son. She says they cant be seperated when he is home from school.
The walleye season was great.
Perch is kind of slow.
Made it out 1 time here at Spencer Wildlife area for the early Goose hunt. No birds to shoot at.
This week we have a big push of geese here at the house. Got to be 300 geese in that big flock, and the farmers are cutting the fields here now also. So,,, I hopeing the geese hang around for at least a week for me to load up on some jerky sticks.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Wallyeye I knew you would take care of that block head. lol Be more than happy to trade you some deer jerky for some of that smoked steelhead or goose jerky! 

Littleking come on over and pet her,besides should act like a Springer-she is part springer. While your over you might as well visit Lucy too

Ken you coming over to shoot another deer?


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

BigChessie said:


> Ken you coming over to shoot another deer?


Only if you want me too! Do you think you could get me a copy of that hunt on dvd?

Thanks again,
Kevin


----------

